# Drag free drifts using high-end bait caster?



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

A post on another site inspired this.

With a long enough rod, is it possible to use a nice baitcaster to achieve results similar to a centerpin? 

I've only read about centerpins, but I have been using baitcasters for a loooong time. From what I've read, I think I may be able to free spool my baitcaster on a long, soft rod and thumb the spool for a "centerpin-like" experience.

Pinners, what do you think?


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dave_E said:


> A post on another site inspired this.
> 
> With a long enough rod, is it possible to use a nice baitcaster to achieve results similar to a centerpin



The answer to your question is yes.. You can also modify a fly reel to get the same results as a pin ..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would say a pin would be more effective.
BUT in my belief a baitcasting reel would be a much better bet then a spinning reel...
You could "thumb" the spool to slow your drift down with a baitcaster, without effecting it to much... Where as it will not be as effective on a spinning reel...

If I had a baitcaster I could cast well with a float I would use it over a spinning reel..
I bet it would get some looks though around here, because its not the "norm"...

Baitcasting rigs are a bit more popular in other states then around here, probally because people in Ohio are too cheap to buy one, too afraid to try something new, and to lazy to put the time in to learn it..


----------



## ajdrums428 (Oct 9, 2006)

liquidsoap...thems fightin words

not everybody has the money you do for the expensive gear. if you love to fish, and don't have the money for the top of the line gear, i say who cares. in the long run, it makes you a better fisherman because you have to learn to work with what you have, not what your capable of having.

it's ignorance such as that, that really gets to me.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input.
I was infact reading about float fishing in other states/countries and baitcasters are popular, and I wondered why I don't see Ohioans doing it.

Soap, I don't know if it's being cheap or being lazy though. Fisherman in Ohio adopt "fishing fads" and expensive gear just like other states. We all have a little of that in us.

I don't do much bass fishing anymore and I have some nice, high end baitcasters that can be "re-purposed".  

On a rod for this type of rig, what do you think about eyelet size and spacing?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Humm good thought and topic.... in fact ... i was just looking into bait runner types of spinning reels for example: Okuma Epixor Baitfeeder Reels .. size 30... for this exact reason... without dumping some more money into a centerpin.... id figure i better learn to catch more fish on a basic drift method .... but i would like a new reel ..for the 10 1/2 footer i bought this year....

i like the bait caster idea.. but that might look a tad goofy on a long spinning rod..

im still up in the air on all of this...... any input on this would be great...

Frank


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> A post on another site inspired this.
> 
> With a long enough rod, is it possible to use a nice baitcaster to achieve results similar to a centerpin?
> 
> ...




Friends in Washington state, and NY been using them for years!


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

ajdrums428 said:


> *if you love to fish, and don't have the money for the top of the line gear, i say who cares. in the long run, it makes you a better fisherman because you have to learn to work with what you have, not what your capable of having.*


quoted & bolded for truth!
well said.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

fishon said:


> i was just looking into bait runner types of spinning reels for... without dumping some more money into a centerpin.... id figure i better learn to catch more fish on a basic drift method .... i like the bait caster idea.. but that might look a tad goofy on a long spinning rod..


fishon,
EXACTLY!!
I was looking at bait feeders too, then looked at why they are used, and why centerpins are used, and found people using casting reels. I wouldn't put one on a spinning rod though. Bad balance and grip would cause fatigue and other problems. 

Steelheader007,
I'll look for rod info as well. Do you have any on the rods your friends use? Are they custom rods? Any specs?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Also in other states, steelheaders are fishing much deeper and faster water than here in Ohio. Our so called rivers would be considered creeks to them  In that deeper and faster water they are using alot weight which would require heavier tackle like baitcasters.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

You can use whatever is comfortable to you. I started back in the 70's with an old fly rod and an ultra-light spinning reel on it. They didn't have the long whippy noodle rods back then, at least not in ohio, so I had to make do with what I had. I was only about 10 years old at the time. Caught lots of fish on that rig. Pins are nice, but put a good quality spinning reel on the 13-15 foot rods they use with there pins and you'll get the same effect once you get used to it. Try what "YOU" like and see how it works, if you don't like the feel of it or can't get the results you're looking for than make a change. 
TRIPLE-J


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ajdrums428 said:


> not everybody has the money you do for the expensive gear. if you love to fish, and don't have the money for the top of the line gear, i say who cares. in the long run, it makes you a better fisherman because you have to learn to work with what you have, not what your capable of having.



Did you read my post spanky???
I was never refering to myself or Dave_E (sorry if I offended anyone) I was just saying in general a lot of people are to cheap to buy nicer things... Look at all the people who drive cadillac's to the rivers but bring out a snoopy pole.. Part of its ill knowledge the other part is cheap..
Bucketheads and bank fisherman out number people who actually put the time into learning the rivers 2 fold... Those are the people I was refering too... 

Why??? Because as I said before because people in Ohio are too cheap to buy one, too afraid to try something new, and to lazy to put the time in to learn it! The people who do buy better things, the people who do try new things, and the people who explore the river are the people who are rewarded... Its sad but true, you will get exactly what you pay for... 

I have gone into many fads in fishing... And dont regret any one of them!

BTW Dave_E, your noodle rod will work with a baitcaster, it wont be as balanced but it will still work... St. Croix makes noodle rods for casting outfits that are pretty reasonable in price, they will fight fish better and cast better... I would invest if you like it as Triple_J says, but as for now the noodle rod will do! :G


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

BD300 makes a great point about big water. Also, it might be difficult to cast and get a drift started in low flows with 3-6 grams of weight. Centerpins typically handle this type of fishing very well. But like everyone has said, fish what you have and what you like. It can't hurt to experiment either.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Why??? Because as I said before because people in Ohio are too cheap to buy one, too afraid to try something new, and to lazy to put the time in to learn it! The people who do buy better things, the people who do try new things, and the people who explore the river are the people who are rewarded... Its sad but true, you will get exactly what you pay for...
> 
> :G



What does a middle range or high-end center pin cost? $200-600?

Time! That is the problem! Full time job and family time! Liquid whats your work schedule!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Why??? Because as I said before because people in Ohio are too cheap to buy one, too afraid to try something new, and to lazy to put the time in to learn it! The people who do buy better things, the people who do try new things, and the people who explore the river are the people who are rewarded... Its sad but true, you will get exactly what you pay for...


 LOL,liquid.it sure sucks to be from ohio  
btw,i'm really not too cheap(maybe too poor) to buy a 200-300 dollar reel.i just don't need one cause some of mine are twice your age and still catching plenty of fish


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> What does a middle range or high-end center pin cost? $200-600?
> 
> Time! That is the problem! Full time job and family time! Liquid whats your work schedule!


I got my combo under $200...
Just shopped around...
BTW I work 5 days a week right now... MON-FRI...
but second shift, so I got all MORNING TO FISH!
Yea I love it 

Since I am so young I dont have many expenses, so I save all my money for fishing... I am broke again because of dang christmas... (WHY AM I SUCH A NICE GUY??  )


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

These days, a 'pin' rig isn't quite the investment as it was in years past. In fact, the spinning reel that I currently use is probably more expensive than a lot of centerpin reels out there. With more using these rigs, the demand has increased, forcing the prices down. A good outfit for under 200 bucks is doable, where a quality spinning outfit will set you back more than that.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> (WHY AM I SUCH A NICE GUY?? :mad


You're not that nice, I didn't get anything from you for Christmas


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> You're not that nice, I didn't get anything from you for Christmas


I let you beat me last saturday....  
Letting you win for a change is a good enough gift...  

It made you feel happy!
And I didnt have to spend any money...
Isnt that what the holidays are all about


----------

